# Curly Coat



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I've been reading the archives and it sounds like it is easier to keep mats and tangles away if the coat is blow dried straight. The thing is, I really like Max's coat curly. Also our dog park has water and Max LOVES the water so he is always getting wet. How hard is it, and what is the best way to maintain a curly (not corded) coat?


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Moose stays curly when we let him get long. Long to us is 1 to 2" then we get him cut.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

It seems to help with the tangling a bit if we towel Marley off when he is wet, especially on the legs. It breaks up the clumping. But he is less curly than most poodles, I think.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

If I want the curly look and Teddy and Ginger are long - 2 inchs or so - I use a rake when wet. My vet told me thats what he does and it works with stay in conditioner. Then don't do any burshing or combing - just use the rake.


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

Pamela:

That sounds like a low maintenance plan. I like it. Do you brush them out with a slicker before the bath?


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

yes I do and I use a detangling shampoo


----------



## CurlyDog (Aug 20, 2008)

I just attended a show today and have to admit, I have an even greater appreciation for the show cuts. The dogs there were absolutely stunning! It was nice to see in person.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

CurlyDog, stop being lazy 

Matts only occur if they arent brushed at all, or even more when they are going through coat change. This usually happens twice yearly. 
My show poodles have to be washed and blowdryed once a week, and we are talking 2-3 hours to blowdry. Non stop till its dead straight  No stopping or the coat curls. Then we have to scissor. Its nothing to spend upto 5 hours just on one show poodle


----------

